# Taking the new camera for a test drive



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I still need some practice with the settings... But I thought I'd share some shots anyhow. Please excuse the muddy horses, it had been raining and I didn't figure grooming would improve their look much, just spread the wet mud around

Aeslinn kicks into high gear









Pretty fall, colors









Chance posing for once









Three amigos


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

The herd









My two Saddlebred mares


















My white charger


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Speedy pony overtakes her









Trio









Another group shot









Posers


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Girls again









It's a horse race!









Chance and Bravo almost neck and neck









Chance being a charming mare LOL


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

One more...


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

You have a very photogenic bunch! XD My horse always just stands there with his ears to the side looking like a big mule. Not a very noble looking thoroughbred stud... My mom's Friesian/Oldenburg filly on the other hand is adorable in photos. Love the photos of your horses.  

Posted a few of mine.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be honest... We encourged them a little LOL

Very cute horses


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

I do a lot of editing.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> I'll be honest... We encourged them a little LOL
> 
> Very cute horses


 

Lol they looks so good even when they arn't running.  
and thank you ^.^


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely pictures! What kind of camera it is?


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

Wonderful shots!! What camera?


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

Would like to run a couple of these through Photoshop, if you don't mind?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks... Photo editing is any photographer's friend sometimes.

Billy-Jack, Go ahead... I thought I'd done them all, but looks like I missed a few (first time working on the iPad with photo editing LOL )... I guess I hit the shutter speed part way through the shoot and didn't notice... Things to work on!

The camera is the Nikon D5100, I am using their "starter" 55-200mm lens for these photos.... The next gift to myself will likely be a slightly bigger lens, or maybe just better, and a tripod... Gonna give myself time to get familiar with the camera first


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

"Stuff" happens!!....:lol:...If your not already shoooting in RAW format, you may want to give it a try, much better control in post processing.

I just like to dabble in PS and i like to work on pics other than my own sometimes. Thanks! Hope ya like it. 

BEFORE











AFTER


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fantastic photos!! Your herd is stunning, and I love the full herd photos!! Great work!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> The camera is the Nikon D5100, I am using their "starter" 55-200mm lens for these photos.... The next gift to myself will likely be a slightly bigger lens, or maybe just better, and a tripod... Gonna give myself time to get familiar with the camera first


If it goes missing, I do not have it. I've been oogling D5100s since they were first in stores. I have a D40 that I bought 2 years ago, right before they were considered "obsolete." I love it and it still takes wonderful photos, but a D5100 is much nicer. 

Try some filters. They're only a few bucks and can make a world of difference. I have a circular polarizer and a UV filter that I love.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I probably will grab a uv filter... For the most part the issue here was just being unfamiliar with the camera... It was a really gray drizzly day too which didn't help me hide the fact... But my thumb kept pushing the wrong button and speeding up the shutter on me... I'd take about 20 shots before realizing it. All I can say is practice makes perfect!

I have been shooting with an Olympus E410, which was a nice learning camera, but some of the controls are very different between it and the Nikon... A learning curve! I LOVE this new camera though, very impressed with it's abilities


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Even though I've had my camera for over 2 years, I'm still finding out things it could do. My friend also has a D40, which she bought 2 years before I got mine. The day I got mine, I found out you could edit pictures within the camera and asked her if she knew. Nope. They're fun to just play with.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I actually liked the first photo better. The horse was highlighted on a subtle background and really "popped" in the photo. The second created a LOUD background that fought for attention with the horse. Your first view was directed to the background, not the horse.

The first photo has an almost three dimensional look. The second is quite flat.

Simply my opinion, though.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you Allison... I do like the colors that were brught out in the second, but you're right, there is a "feel" to the first one that makes it appealing with the dim, soft background... Aeslinn almost seems surreal in contrast with the rest of the photo.

I have a a still life photo that came out similarly... And I can only hope that I will learn how I achieved it so it can be done on purpose next time LOL 









There are a couple of the action shots that could really use some help though Billy Jack... If you wanted to of course.. I'll eventually get around to it.


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Thank you Allison... I do like the colors that were brught out in the second, but you're right, there is a "feel" to the first one that makes it appealing with the dim, soft background... Aeslinn almost seems surreal in contrast with the rest of the photo.
> 
> I have a a still life photo that came out similarly... And I can only hope that I will learn how I achieved it so it can be done on purpose next time LOL
> 
> ...



I will try to help anyway I can. I am by no means an expert, just been dabbling in this photography and Photoshop stuff for over 20 years, but I will help with what little bit I have learned through all my goofs...LOL.
Just let me know.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Your Appaloosa is breathtaking =) I love all your horses too though.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks! The Appy is a boarder here, his owner bought him from my family a few years ago and he moved in with us, it has been very cool to have the chance to watch him grow (in all ways) even though he's not mine.


----------



## Walter n Me (Nov 14, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

lovely pictures! I remember you from another forum I admin at...always admired your "white clyde"


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, she's a special mare to me!


----------

